# Accidental Litter from Gettysburg Pa looking for homes.



## Amummert145

Today is their birthday, Hoping to post pics day by day in hopes that I can find a few good homes for them. Mother to the babies is my beloved Rosie who is my Dumbo, Fawn hooded, Ruby eyed female. Their father is my super cuddle bug male Bucklin; who is a Blue Velveteen with black eyes and straight ears. I am not sure yet on what the ears will come out to be for the babies but I am guessing only time will tell. The pair has had a grand total of 15, I have found a few homes for a couple already who knowing the excellent temperament of the parents signed on right away. I am willing to meet within a 30 minute drive of Gettysburg, Pa. Over the next few days I will post individual pics.

Momma Rosie:









Papa Bucklin:









Baby Rat Pile:


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I wish I had room at the moment! My parents live in Hanover and I'm often puddling about the Adams County area.

Best of luck with the babies.


----------



## PaigeRose

I am over in Philly so this is super tempting ;D ill be watching this thread for updates!


----------



## Amummert145

Day 2, during the night one baby has gone missing. Upon inspection all babies have healthy milk bands and continue to squeek and squirm. Hopefully the daily status reports will be full of more information soon. As for now though I will be taking "rat pile" pics until there are distinguishing color patterns showing, which from what I have read should be around day 3-4. I keep looking hard at the picture from today but all I can see is pink and some dark underneath. Not sure if that is organs under the skin or color coming through. Oh well, let me know what you all think.


----------



## Amummert145

New pictures up, I am waiting until they are a week old to pick out genders but for now I can upload more pictures for you all to get a good look at color patterns =) So here ya Go:

~Group One~



















~Group Two~



















~Group Three~



















~Group Four~


----------



## Amummert145

Just an Update, babies are 7 days old today. ;D It has been a total joy having them and I cannot wait until they open their eyes up! My husband and I have decided to keep one of the babies, not 100% on how to sex the babies so if anyone has a diagram they could link to me that would be well appreciated! But here is an updated "rat pile" pic. Along with some other new ones. Enjoy!










~*~

Berkshire:









~*~

Spotted:









~*~

Capped:









~*~

The baby we will be keeping :


----------



## nanashi7

I thought I would throw in my two-cents on sexing. I struggled with it as well. You can find a lot of sites with good diagrams. I used this: http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm

What I did was, with a helper, pick up two rats. Compare the genital spacing to the diagrams. If unsure, compare the two. Once you find one you are fairly certain is a female or a male, have the helper hold that one or keep it close. Then you have a real-life guide to compare male/female. If you live near a Banfield, when they were 3 weeks old they let me come in for $40 to sex all 13 babies (I was right). Otherwise, in the third week you may begin to see hair. By the fourth you should see testicles.


----------



## Amummert145

Thank you so much, I bookmarked it. I will probably get someone to help me with that. Thanks so much!


----------



## PaigeRose

AWWW they have such cute markings  what a difference in a week omg.


----------



## TexasRatties

So cute!!! Goodness ...... I am sure you will easily find homes for those cuties.


----------



## PaigeRose

Yeah I keep thinking about these guys... but its so close to meeeee... I promised no more but if I upgrade to a DCN or a FF then maybeeee.... 

Thankfully ill have a couple weeks to convince my girlfriend 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

Another update, Rosie and Bucky are being the best of parents. I have a big old fat kitty cat who likes to watch the babies, I doubt he would hurt them. Rosie enjoys playing with him on her time out of the cage and he just lays there and licks her when she isnt running all over him. Bucky on the other hand isnt very fond of big ole Gussy (Our Kitty) and even though he isnt in the cage with the babies he is at the top corner of his cage on his hammock to watch. We will be keeping a male for him as our other male is very old, and grouchy. (His name is Grinchy. =p)

I hope ppl keep checking in to see the babies! So far I only have one called for =/

Willing to drive to meet for a good home for any of them!!!!!!


----------



## Soosler

I want um so bad but don't live anywere near you and my mom would never alow it I haveGGMR 
GRR sooo cute hope u find good homes!


----------



## Amummert145

Atleast you can check in on the pictures and see the babies grow


----------



## PaigeRose

I REALLLLLYYY want 2 girls... keep posting pics so I can convince my girlfriend! I have an extra cage to keep them til theyre big enough to do intros with my current 3 and ill be upgrading to a super big cage by the end of the summer!

(gosh my eyes are set on a spotted and a berkshire but we'll see!!)
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

I would LOVE it if you could take two girls. I am at exactly half on each gender. lol, Rosie must have planned it perfect. I have separated into two separate groups for new pics. I will start with individuals soon I promise just dont know how to tell them all apart just yet. and the Berkshire girls both have white tipped tails also, super super cute! 

~*~

Girls:









~*~
Boys:


----------



## Amummert145

Large post here,I actully had to split it up into 2 because it was so big. As always, Ladies first! Names of course Civil War Themed. Anywho, moving on =)
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

















Meet Belle, She is the smallest female and has a beautiful pattern. She also sports a set of curly whiskers so we can expect her to have fur like her father, Velveteen. <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Dixie, This Beautiful girl has slightly crinkled Whiskers compared to her siblings. Not sure if this means she will a rex coat or not. <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Scarlett, Perhaps my most beautiful of the group. Solid Berkshire with a white tummy, and feet. Also having a White star on the head and a white tipped tail. Curly whiskers as well so Velveteen Fur will grow in. <Pending>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Daisy, A beautiful cap with a narrow facestripe, also has the curly whiskers of her father. <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Bonnie, Pretty little girl who has an odd like of licking. Pretty interested on why a rat would lick, but two of them do it. <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Melanie, smallest of the Berkshire babies, white belly, paws, and a small tip on the tail. <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Lace, What a Beautiful face?! Saving the best girl for last here, such beautiful markings. <Currently Available!>


----------



## Amummert145

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Musket, he is the biggest boy and a beautiful Berkshire. Velveteen Fur <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Kepi, Another cute capped boy and my second Licker of the group. Seriously, not sure why they do it.... <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Winchester, he has very little spotting down his back. Not sure just yet if they will come in darker or not, also Velveteen Fur. <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Slouch, He is by far the roudiest of the bunch. He is already climbing out of the nest and poor Rosie is on her toes to keep track of him. I keep track of him cause he has the smallest spot on his head of all the others. Not 100% yet but we may be keeping him also. However if I have a person who wants him I will willingly let him go. 


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Brogan, this beautiful boy has a very spotty coat. He was also tossed out by mom twice but then taken back in, guess she couldn't say no to that face. <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Bowie, he is our last Berkshire and the smallest. He was actually forgotten about when she moved her nest one day. We found him about 5 hours later shivering inside an edible log. I held him in my hands and warmed him before returning him to mom who seemed thrilled to have him back. He is also a Velveteen. <Currently Available!>


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



















Meet Rebel, He will be staying with us as a friend for his father. =)


----------



## PaigeRose

I am head over heels in love with Bonnie. Scarlett and Melanie are also tugging on my heartstrings. Ah!!! Such beautiful babies. 

Rebel! Ah love the boys too!!


----------



## Amummert145

lol, so you like the little licker? I had originally thought maybe there was something on my hands she found edible so I tried a different hand soap and she still does it. Who knows, it figures some of Rosie's babies would have some quirks. =p


----------



## PaigeRose

I love the licker!! And i am really interested in her and either of the berkshire girls. Is it too early to be claiming them?


----------



## Amummert145

Not at all, Just let me know which ones. I am not sure as to ears yet if they will be dumbo or not, they have a parent of each and I am not sure of Bucky's history as I pulled him from a feeder farm as a baby. Not sure how long until I will be able to tell on ears. =/


----------



## Amummert145

Well I can make it easier for you on the Berkshire female, I have saved Bonnie and Melanie for you. Scarlett was picked this morning by my father in law.


----------



## PaigeRose

Thats great! I havent been able to stop thinking about them all day. I think its a sign I need to add them to my mischief!! So I am definitely interested in adopting them  Thank you!!

My coworker really likes rats and has had them before and I spammed her with these pictures. And jokingly told her she should take two. She might actually think about it, I'll talk to her about it again on friday so no promises haha.


----------



## Amummert145

talk her into getting some boys! =p


----------



## Amummert145

If they are anything like their parents then they will be spoiled rotten. Their mother is perhaps the most adorable rat on this planet, she is such a delight to my husband and I. Their father was a risk, he was in a box and about to go home to a snake as food. My husband pulled out a Twenty and approached the people, thankfully they changed their minds and Bucklin came home with us. They know their names, get wayyyy to many treats and even get a goodnight cookie "Teddy Graham" =)


----------



## Amummert145

UPDATE: Most rats are still available but this list of those not available any longer are as follows, Bonnie, Melanie, Scarlett, and Rebel.


----------



## Amummert145

Add Kepi,Brogan, and Musket to the not available list.


----------



## Laylicorn

-Marking thread.-


----------



## Amummert145

UPDATED PICS/AVAILABILITY/INFORMATION:


~*~ Belle ~*~

















This beautiful girl has an amazing pattern, will also have velveteen fur like her father. I believe she will have straight ears, STILL AVAILABLE!

~*~Dixie~*~

















This pretty girl has her velveteen coat growing in already, also is the first to open her eyes! I am thinking she will also have straight ears, STILL AVAILABLE!

~*~Scarlett~*~

















Sadly Scarlett was already picked out, her velveteen is growing in and I believe her ears will be Dumbo. Thankfully she is only going a few minutes down the road and I can still visit her as much as I want. I forgot to get a good picture of it but on her sides she has a beautiful merge of black and white, almost gives off a merle look. 

~*~Daisy~*~

















This is Daisy, she has a beautiful barely there stripe which may fade in time as its gotten smaller already. She has velveteen fur and I am thinking Dumbo ears. She is also STILL AVAILABLE!

~*~Bonnie~*~

















Bonnie has already been claimed, she has straight hair, and big dumbo ears.

~*~Melanie~*~

















Melanie will be going along with her sister Bonnie, I am thinking she will be straight eared. 

~*~Lace~*~

















The last of the girls, she is velveteen fur and straight eared. STILL AVAILABLE!


----------



## Amummert145

and for the boys:

~*~Musket~*~

















This boy is already called for and will be going to a great home with two of his brothers. He has straight fur and straight ears, plus four white feet and a white tipped tail.

~*~Kepi~*~

















Kepi will be going to live with two of his brothers, he has straight fur and big dumbo ears.

~*~Winchester~*~

















Velveteen Fur, and Dumbo ears, this young man is STILL AVAILABLE!

~*~Slouch~*~

















This little guy has straight fur and Dumbo ears, he is the roudiest one of the bunch, I swear he is already claiming the bars. STILL AVAILABLE!

~*~Brogan~*~

















This little guy is the last of the three brothers all going to the same home. He has straight fur and Dumbo ears.

~*~Bowie~*~

















Bowie is Velveteen fur and Dumbo Ears, STILL AVAILABLE!

~*~Rebel~*~

















This is Rebel, he will be staying with us and be a companion for his father. Straight fur and Dumbo ears.


----------



## PaigeRose

So happy to see updates! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

I would update pics sooner but I have to have assistance, they are so wiggly now!


----------



## PaigeRose

Awwww! Thats a good thing!


----------



## JLSaufl

I love Bonnie and Brogan. Their markings are beautiful and their names are just adorable.


----------



## Amummert145

They seem to be the favorites =p now if people could start claiming the capped babies


----------



## PaigeRose

Have you posted them anywhere else? If you get any adopters from the philly area id be more than happy to help transport when i get my girls!

Hehe im glad i was able to claim them early! I am so excited i cant wait.


----------



## Amummert145

I am not sure where else to post them, Our craigslist is full of feeder breeders....


----------



## nanashi7

Amummert145 said:


> I am not sure where else to post them, Our craigslist is full of feeder breeders....


goosemoose.com is a good place to start. If you have a facebook, you could always create a free website and try to network via that. If there are rescues or pet stores in your area I would also see if they will work with you. Even your exotic vet could help.


----------



## Amummert145

I will have to check, I dont want to be overwhelmed and keep them all that dont have homes but if thats what it comes down to then I will do that. I understand that it was our fault she got pregnant to begin with.


----------



## PaigeRose

I actually got my current three from CL, someone had an accidental litter. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/174606036020307/?ref=ts&fref=ts
Try that group?

Try Rat Chick Rescue as well!!


----------



## Amummert145

I put in to join the group so fingers crossed! Not sure if they will let me in since i am from pa. I am so close to the mdborder i cohld throw a rock and hit it though.


----------



## PaigeRose

They let me join so no reason why they wouldnt let you!!!


----------



## Amummert145

I am just a bit too worried, I am actually raising a lot of red flags on people who will get them. Even my father in law is getting read the riot act. I am going with him to pick out a cage as well as any toys and treats he may be giving them. Plus I will be able to upkeep and check on their conditions. ^.^


----------



## PaigeRose

Aww is he just taking Scarlett? 

I am not leaving the forum any time soon so you'll get lots of updates from me! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

Yes, plus one of the capped babies. Whichever isn't chosen.


----------



## Amummert145

New Update: ALL BABIES HAVE THEIR EYES OPEN!


----------



## PaigeRose

Awww yayyyy!!! Any ruby/red or all black?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

I will check more later, but dor the most part i only saw black. Their mother has ruby, so there may be some.


----------



## Amummert145

I stand corrected, Belle is the only one left with her eyes closed. =p


----------



## Amummert145

Another Update, Dixie and Daisy have the curliest coats so far, both of which are still available. They will be very very fluffy!


----------



## smopey

Which ones are still available besides Dixie and Daisy? How far are you from the Pocono area?


----------



## Amummert145

I am about 3 hours away from that area. For the boys I have: Winchester, Slouch, and Bowie. As for the females I have: Belle, Daisy, Dixie, and Lace.


----------



## smopey

I'm really tempted! My rat just passed away and her cage mate needs a friend (or two!).


----------



## Amummert145

Are you looking for Male or Female? I can tell you a bit more about the ones available or get some updated pictures if it helps. I was plannign on doing all new pictures but they are so fast now and since there were so many its about a 2 hour job to get pictures and get them uploaded.


----------



## smopey

I'm thinking female since the one I have at home is a female. I really like Belle and Daisy! Slouch and Bowie are super cute too but I'd have to get them neutered. When will they be ready?


----------



## Amummert145

I would say they will be ready September 20th so less then a month from now.I can get some more pictures of the girls if you like. I personally think that Dixie will make an amazing pet. there are three of them that when the door to the cage opens run to it for some out of the cage time and she is one of them. She is a beautiful Velveteen girl and will without a doubt be a wonderful rat.


----------



## smopey

That would be awesome if you could take a picture of Dixie, Daisy, and Belle! Maybe I'll take all 3


----------



## Amummert145

Ok, well momma Rosie is feeding them right now so I will get some pictures here in a few minutes.


----------



## smopey

Sounds good! Thanks.


----------



## Amummert145

~*~Belle~*~










~*~Dixie~*~










~*~Daisy~*~










Taking all three would be greatly welcomed ^.^


----------



## Amummert145

Just noticed the same picture posted for Daisy and Dixie... that is Dixie so let me post an actual of Daisy. lol


----------



## Amummert145

~*~DAISY~*~


----------



## smopey

awww they're all so cute! does Dixie have dumbo ears?


----------



## Amummert145

I can honestly say I dont know. lol, right now they keep changing day by day. I will say no at this point but thats not to say that they wont here in the next couple days come forward as dumbo.


----------



## PaigeRose

Aaaaawwww lookit the fuzzballs!!


----------



## Amummert145

I will have to get up some new pics of your girls too! Melanie is without a doubt one of my favorites! She doesnt sleep with her mom and the babies at night, she will always sleep with her dad. I think she likes his soft fur better lol


----------



## smopey

I think I'm going to take Dixie but I can't decide between Daisy and Belle. They're both so cute. Out of the two, which one do you think has the best temperament? I would love to take all 3 but I don't know if 4 rats would fit in my cage.


----------



## Amummert145

Daisy by far, Belle is very shy.


----------



## smopey

I trust your judgement. I'll take Dixie and Daisy! ;D


----------



## PaigeRose

Awwww I dont have any rexes  if I had cage space, I'd take more but I think 6 rats is just too much ahah. Yes please though I'd love to see updated pics


----------



## Amummert145

If it is alright I will handle pics and such Sunday. I have a long day tomorrow and may get to it when I get back. Going to Catoctin zoo ^.^


----------



## nanashi7

Amummert145: When my babies got their fur in, it got impossible to get good pictures. Instead, I started taking pictures of them playing outside the cage and would label whose-who like a class photo. Then, once a week I would get a special picture to show them off (usually on the weekday they were born, for example mine will be 5 weeks monday and that'll be their next picture day). The pics shot while playing also tend to be better than blurry ones from trying to get them to stand still because you can get them in thought.


----------



## Amummert145

That may be what I stick with, its so hard to make them keep somewhat still. Will just have to snap a pic and do some cropping. Well I am desperate to get them homes so I am thinking flashing more of the money maker may get more people interested in giving them homes. As it is I only need homes for 4 more now! ;D


----------



## nanashi7

Haha good luck!


----------



## Amummert145

Just an Update, I have been gone most of today but when I got home I went right to say hello, after the sanitizing station of course ^.^ Instead of being greeted with the same normal four faces (Dixie, Musket, Rosie, and Slouch) I had Momma surrounded by almost all babies. I believe this is due to the past 2 days I have been offering up Stage 1 baby food, a very tiny amount of course, I read that at this age its "Human Trust Building" Not all babies accepted it, but the ones who did took right to it. I will upload pictures of all on Monday, this will be their 3 week celebration, which may be celebrated with some baby food. =p On a Good note, All babies have a home so far other then Belle and Winchester!


----------



## Amummert145

Another update, i woke up at 4am this morning to see that there is a whole chewed through the sideof the pan. Two babies had escaped but luckily didnt make it far. I woke up to my kitty Gus meowing, thankfully he loves the baby and didnt harm a hair on their heads (just tried to lick them clean a bit) the two that escaped were Dixie and Bonnie, both are now back home with mom and dad!


----------



## PaigeRose

Oh no! Glad all my cages are all metal haha. Another chewer, oh my goodness. I brought home a new hammock last night... after i set it up and let the girls check it out, i turned my back for some treats and Nugget snipped the piece holding it up. So hopefully Bonnie will get along great with her! (And the others as well  ) Ill be looking into plastic hooks instead haha.


----------



## Amummert145

Her mother Rosie is infamous for destroying hammocks. The other ones love them so I have tried and tried but she continues to chew through the fabric every time. I will have to post a picture at some point of Gus the babysitter lol.


----------



## Amummert145

Whom am I kidding, I cant wait to show him off ^.^


----------



## PaigeRose

AWWWW what a handsome kitty!!! I have two little ones, both under a year and theyre constantly after the cage... T.T was Gus always great with the ratties?


----------



## Amummert145

Gus is a hippie. He loves everything and everyone lol. We have three kitties, 2 of which he attempted to breastfeed. He would have been the perfect mommy cat, sadly never an option to him. I have taken in small kitten from the SPCA here in town for me to bottle feed but for him to clean, snuggle and warm. When we brought Rosie home he was so excited, he wanted to snuggle with her right away but she took a few days to get used to him. Now she will during free range time jump on or over him. Gus was the first one to see the babies when they were born, we woke up to see that he was standing an looking in at them. Rosie doesnt mind him but Bucky is not a fan whatsoever! He charges at him and if there were no bars I would hate to see what that would look like.


----------



## PaigeRose

Thats awesome awwwww  how cute, wish mine were like that. Theyre little monsters though and I am afraid to let the rats near them. Sophie nipped my dogs nose so I am sure she'd do the same to the cats haha.


----------



## Amummert145

So babies got out again when I ran to the store. This time all but 2 were out. I am not sitting here rat-sitting while my husband is going out for another cage. I have no clue how they are getting out! They have wire bars with a plastic tubbed bottom. There is no whole in the plastic and the bars arent gaping anyplace, also cant see them making their way though the bars as they are less then half inch spacing. We are picking up a 20 gallon long aquarium until we can find what is going on here.


----------



## nanashi7

I lost a 4 week old baby through 1/3in spacing! Mine were tiny for their age, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Amummert145

I found the Culprit! Dad was chewing a hole in the pan behind an edible log. All fixed up now and Bucky was given a stern talkin to. The babies are back on their spiral rope. They have been climbing it up to the top floor to lay with mom and dad. Guess the parents cant hide from them anymore! =p


----------



## PaigeRose

Awwwh haha, adventurous little ones!


----------



## Amummert145

Anybody out there who is interested I still have 2 babies available! Belle and Winchester. Would love to have homes for them also. =( Slouch and Bowie are now going to a friend of mine who is just finishing his last tour with the air force. They get to go home in November. My friend just recently lost his last rat, R.I.P. Mr Cheese.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I wish I lived closer. /:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

Will be getting some more pics once the babies wake up and uploading them, but for now enjoy some family pics. =)


----------



## smopey

awwww they're so cute! what a good mom!


----------



## Amummert145

I will break it to ya now, Dixie will odds are be just like her. She is the escape artist of the group, and always the first to get to the door when it opens. You will have a very affectionate one!


----------



## PaigeRose

Aw they got so big so fast ohmygosh!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

I will need my husband to get pictures since babies are jumping out of their little area I used for taking pics. But for now here is a pic of daddy daycare. =)


----------



## Laylicorn

They're getting so big!


----------



## Xerneas

Looks so soft and warm! Anyone else wanna be curled up in a pile of soft little baby rats??


----------



## smopey

Amummert145 said:


> I will break it to ya now, Dixie will odds are be just like her. She is the escape artist of the group, and always the first to get to the door when it opens. You will have a very affectionate one!


I'm so excited! Neither of my two rats were ever really affectionate. They were more on the squirmy/curious side.. Except my one rat was more affectionate towards the end of her life. I'm really looking forward to getting them! I'm going shopping for them right now.. they're going to be spoiled little rats!


----------



## Amummert145

Dixie has been one of my favorites since she was born. One of the first to open her eyes, and nicknamed The escape artist. I hope you post pictures up for me to see them as they get older!


----------



## smopey

Of course!! I'll send you updates on them all the time!


----------



## Amummert145

HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arDoMI7Vs6o


----------



## PaigeRose

Oh awwww!!! That made my day !!!!!


----------



## smopey

aww haha look at her gathering up her babies! so cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## Amummert145

I love how Bucky just sits up at the top and lets the babies crawl all over him. Dad of the year! lol


----------



## Amummert145

Have another video for you all today. I may just start doing short videos of babies in the cage and out. PaigeRose, note that you can see Bonnie in most of this video as she is one of the few who now rush the door when it opens. =p


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwRl7p2QxIk


----------



## PaigeRose

Ohmygooooosh those ears!! Theyre so fast too!


----------



## Amummert145

They are faster when they see me with a jar of baby food, or their Gerber Yogies. I warn you now they will all be a handful!


----------



## Amummert145

I also recently found A knitting pattern for making a Hammock. Just got started with the two yarn colors I have, Now sure if they will like it or not but its worth a shot.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I posted in this forum about doing an entire cage set knitted and i was advised against doing it. /: the yarn will catch their little toes and such. Sorry /:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

I read that it may do the same thing if your rats have nails that are extra long. I have a brick in my cage under the water bottle that helps to keep their nails filed down. The pattern also said to Double Knit and with a baby soft yarn. I hung one of the old Beanies that I made a few months ago and its been a cage favorite for sleeping. =p


----------



## smopey

I just made a new hammock, pouch, and a rope to climb on for my new babies (and my old one). I must be nesting


----------



## Amummert145

Ok, not much new stuff today. I took a short video of the babies enjoying sweet potatoes. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151622740251235&l=5058436301384326648

Hoping that works (fingers crossed x.x)

Last but not least I created Rat City, a world in which the babies may roam and play.









I will upload a video of them playing as soon as I can. =)


----------



## PaigeRose

Thats worked for me! Ohhh my GOSH HOW CUTE.


----------



## Amummert145

Updated pics, girls first then boys. They have changed so much so a few predictions I had made on coat type and ears have changed.

Belle:









She is STILL AVAILABLE! Straight ears and semi velveteen fur, would say more rex then velveteen.

Dixie:









No longer Available, she has a rex coat and straight ears.

Bonnie:









No longer Available, she has big dumbo ears and straight fur.

Daisy:









No longer Available, she has straight fur and straight ears.

Melanie:









No Longer Available, she has straight ears and velveteen fur

Lace:









She is STILL AVAILABLE! She has straight ears and velveteen fur.

Scarlett (aka Reveille):









No longer Available, she has velveteen fur and Dumbo ears.


----------



## Amummert145

and for the boys:

Musket:









No longer Available, this boy has straight fur and straight ears.

Kepi:









No longer Available, he has straight fur and straight ears. I know its not a good cpiture but he was not in the mood to behave, got free from our grips twice!

Brogan:









No longer Available, He has straight fur and dumbo ears. This poor boy wont be a fan of being held much, he shakes and shakes when he isnt next to mom or dad.

Bowie: (Aka FlufferNutter.... dont ask....):









This young man has velveteen fur and big dumbo ears. He will be going with a friend of mine from the air force once he returns home in November. So, No longer Available!

Winchester:









STILL AVAILABLE! He has a velveteen coat and straight ears. His fur will be very very curly!

Slouch:









STILL AVAILABLE! This little guy LOVES people, one of my favorites from the beginning. Straight fur, and straight ears.

Rebel:









He will be staying with us, so No longer Available! Even though I write this I have still gotten requests for him, he is staying right here. =)
He has straight fur and beautiful dumbo ears.


----------



## PaigeRose

Eeeeee!!!!! Omg time passed soooo quickly! Theyre all so adorable!! Melanie's fur ohmygosh! Bonnie's ears are huge I LOVE it! I am so so so so excited to have a dumbo, she'll be my first!

Thanks for the updates  I'm sure it was a process lol


----------



## Amummert145

A dumbo and a rex, they are both super sweet.


----------



## Laylicorn

They're so cute! I'm so excited to get them!


----------



## smopey

awww thanks for the updates! I can't wait to meet them!


----------



## Amummert145

Another update, today the babies got some "pool time" which is just a tiny baby tub filled with shallow warm water and a few sinking toys. There are a few babies that took right to water like a fish, My camera is acting weird so sadly no pics. Babies who enjoyed the water were Bonnie, Slouch (didnt want to leave, may be a fish), Dixie, Daisy, Rebel, Bowie, and Kepi.


----------



## PaigeRose

Thats great to know! Out of my current 3, only Marci likes the water. The other two will do anything to get out. 

Do you know which week the babies will be ready to go home?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

The babies can go to their new homes next weekend.We need to arrange their pick up, its very difficult to find my home so I am willing to meet at Petsmart in Chambersburg. I will also bring mom so you can see that these are in fact pets and I am no backyard breeder. lol


----------



## smopey

PaigeRose said:


> Have you posted them anywhere else? If you get any adopters from the philly area id be more than happy to help transport when i get my girls!
> 
> Hehe im glad i was able to claim them early! I am so excited i cant wait.


Does this offer still stand?  I live in the Poconos which is about 3 hours from the gettysburg area. Philly is a little closer for me.. about 2 hours.


----------



## Amummert145

I do not mind if paigerose doesnt. Lol, as lpng as you trust her npt to fall in love with them and keep them. Lol


----------



## PaigeRose

Yeah I can definitely still do that!! Not sure if you want to do it all the same day? 

Amummert145, are you available to meet next Friday? Thats my next day off from work.


----------



## Amummert145

The babies will be available after september 17th. I am waiting until they are six weeks old cause rosie still is not pushing yhem away to wean them. I have two groups, the ones that stay with dad full time, and then full time with mom. Those with dad are good to go. I dont think i have a full set ready yet.


----------



## smopey

PaigeRose said:


> Yeah I can definitely still do that!! Not sure if you want to do it all the same day?
> 
> Amummert145, are you available to meet next Friday? Thats my next day off from work.


That would be awesome, thanks! It's up to you whether or not you want to do it the same day. I'm available anytime!


----------



## PaigeRose

Oh! Okay then, my work schedule sadly various but the next day after that I know I'll have off is the 21st


----------



## Amummert145

Everyone I am sorry for my lack of posting, my grandmother passed away this week and I have been entirely thrown off and not home. I am sorry to say that last night when I came home and changed food dishes and water bottles that I saw something odd.... one of the babies I claimed to be a female in fact wasn't as the males have now grown in. I will double check again to see how many I made a mistake on but I noticed that Bonnie is indeed a male, I could only tell I made a mistake on that one because She/He is always one of the first out. I am sorry, I triple checked according to the website, but please remember that I am not a breeder and I do not know all of these things, I will give you a full count later on of males to females. I am so sorry for all of the trouble my ignorance has caused =(


----------



## PaigeRose

Aw man Bonnie was the one I was drawn to the most! But hey mistakes happen, no worries  i dont have room for mixed sexes but I will definitely take another baby girl thats still available. 

So sorry about your grandmother  -hugs-


----------



## Amummert145

Thank you, belle and lace are still available. Belle is super smart, she was the first to understand she could jump to get out of the box i used to take their pictures in.


----------



## PaigeRose

What is Lace's personality?


----------



## Amummert145

Lace is a bit shy, very good eater though. She will odds are warm right up to you if she knows you are the bringer of the food.


----------



## Amummert145

Its after midnight and I just got home to the babies. I will tomorrow get correct genders for each baby and hopefully some new pictures. I wanna get a video or two of them playing in water also. Rosie has started turning the babies off of her when they follow so I am thinking we may be able to meet a week ahead of time if its alright with schedules and such. I trust everyone has a shipping container for their babies. I will have Rosie with me so you can all see her and possibly see what your getting yourselves into. I think Rosie and I will both cry once they leave. ='(


----------



## Amummert145

Good News! I only mixed up Bonnie and Brogan with gender. So if someone out there is looking for a cute boy then look up Ronnie. =) Also, attempting to load videos keeps failing again and again... not sure how to fix it either, its only 12 seconds long. I took a very cute one of them while we were cleaning out cages, but it doesnt want to load -.-. In the meantime I found my old digital camera, Pictures wont be HD or anything but its the best I can do for the time being. Pictures following post. =)


----------



## Amummert145

None of the other pictures came out very well so I may need to rethink my technology here.


----------



## PaigeRose

So is Brogan available then? Idk if the person whos taking h

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose

her still taking her?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

At this point Brogan is very very shy and is in intense trust training. I believe it may start to be paying off. If you are willing to continue something like this yes Brogan is available.


----------



## Amummert145

The girl who had wanted Brogan at the beginning is actually going to be taking Slouch instead =) I think she is going to enjoy his personality and his funny antics.


----------



## PaigeRose

I would be %110 commited to helping her get over her fears  I know what ever day I pick them up ill be spending the entire day with them. As soon as I get them home ill be doing immersion training with them as well. 

I give all my rats special one on one time through out the day and ive noticed this makes a big difference as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

One more requirement, you must send me pictures!!! ='( I cant believe I dont have that much long with them yet.


----------



## PaigeRose

Of course of course!!! If you have an instagram/facebook/tumblr Id be glad to add you on any/all social media  Plus this forum Ill be posting pics here as well!

I know ohmygosh! Time went by SO quickly! Did you want to do the transfer this coming weekend or the weekend after? I am available anytime this coming friday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

Tricky thing being, my husband works 2pm-10pm monday to friday and noon to six on saturdays. He takes my car to work.


----------



## PaigeRose

I can do earlyish friday? Like we can meet at 11am or so?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145

That should be just fine. I had read online that they werent supposed to leave until six weeks but they are no longer nursing so i dont see why theg cant go a bit early.


----------



## PaigeRose

Ill be sure to give them some extra protein no worries  

If smopey still wants me to, I can take theirs as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smopey

Yeah if you don't mind, that would help me out a lot!! I can meet you whenever/wherever you want!


----------



## Amummert145

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151642854986235&l=2103016226216332311


Hope this works, just a quick video with a big smile from Bucklin =D


----------



## Amummert145

Also, feel free to add meas a friend. =) Best way to get pictures easily. Thinking of starting a group on there for all the owners of the babies to meet and greet easily.


----------



## smopey

aww that's a great idea! I'm sending you a friend request now (Stefanie B)


----------



## Amummert145

The group is up and started, I have lots of pics to upload lol, not to mention mom and pop pics. I have some super cute ones of the babies with Bucky. =) Make sure you get added in!


----------



## Laylicorn

So will we add pictures of our rats to the group when we get them? That'd be cool. n.n


----------



## Amummert145

Pictures as well as stories, maybe funny things they do that one of their siblings also does. Maybe post about toys they enjoy, treats, or fun trust excersises.


----------



## PaigeRose

I added you as well 

Eek am i missing it? I cant find the group!

Oh got it, thanks!


----------



## Amummert145

I have homes for all babies other then one! I have one boy left and I am hoping I can find him the home he deserves. Winchester is a cute Velveteen male who wishes only for a cuddle =)


----------



## alawr

Can you email me more pics? I live near reading, pa. He would live in a large martins cage with four other boys. Email [email protected]. Thanks!!


----------



## Amummert145

I still have 3 males available now. 2 dumbos and 1 straight eared.


----------



## Amummert145

Nvm, Bowie is not available. x.x


----------

